# 2017 Hargreaves Rodeo



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Tickets available now: 

http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/tickets/



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Father's Day weekend. Don't forget to pick up your tickets.

The locations can be found here:

http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/tickets/

If you want to buy a shirt too, they are only available at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great event! I enjoyed working in it several years. Keep up the good work.

Are you still getting volunteers to take the young folks fishing?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll have both my sons there for sure. Good times!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like Federal will be open for the Hargreaves this year!

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/1a2683e


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Question: For the Big Four Grand Prize, is that for a single angler or for a boat? My wife and I are fishing it and I'm trying to figure out if she's going to be the designated angler or if we'll split it up.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

"Fish must be caught unassisted except for landing. No “Team Fishing.” Any angler attempting to weigh-in a fish not caught by that angler will be disqualified."

http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/rules/


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok. I get that there is no handing off or assisting on a fish, but it wasn't all that clear if the big four was for a boat like it often is in other rodeos. Looks like my wife is in for some serious cranking.



swhiting said:


> "Fish must be caught unassisted except for landing. No “Team Fishing.” Any angler attempting to weigh-in a fish not caught by that angler will be disqualified."
> 
> http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/rules/


----------

